# NGD (Taylor Content)



## Hybrid138 (Jan 9, 2012)

First pics 




















































This is a Taylor 114CE. This is the best acoustic guitar I have ever played and heard. I tried it out in a room along side many different guitars(some were more than triple the price) and this was the best. This was the first guitar I've ever actually bought physically from a store. Free gig bag, which seems to be really good quality. I can't get over how great it sounds.


----------



## JStraitiff (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea dude. I was playing a guitar at guitar center that i just picked up at random off the taylor wall and i swear its the same guitar. I didnt check the model number but it looks exactly the same. That guitar is the best i have ever heard other than a batson.

Happy NGD.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't really go wrong with a nice Taylor.

Happy NGD mate!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations! I hope you enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are sweet, I have one on my radar as well!

Taylor has some great guitars for reasonable prices, have you tried the smaller body Big baby?
That is one underated guitar for its price!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never tried a Big Baby out before but I'm sure it sounds great. One thing that I think is pretty interesting about this guitar is the Sapele sides. It has a mahogany neck but the sides are Sapele, and Sapele is supposed to sound quite similar to mahogany. I wonder if that's one of the reasons I like this guitar so much. I played 3 of the exact same model in the store before I picked this one and they were all awesome but I thought this one sounded the best.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice score man, i love taylors but theyre kinda pricey. but then again, theyre worth it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice, I loved making these 

Great score man!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 9, 2012)

You used to work for Taylor?


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 9, 2012)

wow, congratulations!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 9, 2012)

Its amazing how much different the exact same looking guitar sounds with only a change in woods. Even the exact same guitar can sound different due to age or some sort of mojo that the tree had.

It is a beautiful guitar, I am stopping by a shop tomorrow to take a look at the new acoustics...may have to leave the wallet in the car!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 9, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> You used to work for Taylor?



Yes


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool. Mine was made in Mexico, but it was built very well. The ebony pieces a few streaks and on the other guitars I didn't get there was some blemishes on the top but other than that, all the components seem high quality. I get a little fret buzz on the top E string when I hit really hard. I might go up a gauge next time I get strings?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 9, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Cool. Mine was made in Mexico, but it was built very well. The ebony pieces a few streaks and on the other guitars I didn't get there was some blemishes on the top but other than that, all the components seem high quality. I get a little fret buzz on the top E string when I hit really hard. I might go up a gauge next time I get strings?



They were changing production facilities while I was there, all the new ones are Made In Mexico, but still good 

Might need a good setup ?


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 10, 2012)

All 3 models did this, the only thing I can really do is adjust the neck right? Would going up a gauge help any? This buzz only happens with hard strumming.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 10, 2012)

I would get a set up so its good from day 1.

So I played your guitar today and it was sweet, its amazing how nice it feels..like quality. They wanted to much for it so I will have to think about it and maybe flip some gear $2,200 CDN.

I did play a Martin that was just amazing as well and more in my range..


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 10, 2012)

gorge.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 10, 2012)

In terms of set up, all you can do is adjust the neck right? It would basically just raise action right?


----------



## Bevo (Jan 10, 2012)

The nut height neck position and how the strings sit in the saddles can all be adjusted.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Jan 10, 2012)

I had that exact same guitar. I didn't play it much and ended up selling it to my brother who manages to get himself a lot of poon tang with it.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 11, 2012)

Told ya, girls love listening to acoustic guitar!


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 11, 2012)

nice, now I recomend this thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-best-douchebag-songs-sing-play-acoustic.html


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice score! I owned a 110 about 4 years ago and had to sell it for car repairs, then one year ago I found a 110e on craigslist for $300 (!!!), so I picked it up immediately. The guy who owned it had super heavy gauge strings on it, the action was crazy high, and there was a crack between each of the pins. Took it to a local luthier, had everything fixed up and now she plays like a dream. You really can't go wrong with a Taylor


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 19, 2012)

Now I want a Taylor. HNGD man! Enjoy it


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to inform you guys, but I'm going to have to return it. The fret buzz problem really gets to me. It turns out it has some high frets and all the models in the store have the same problem. It breaks my heart because the sound is incredible, not including the occasional buzz. 

The hunt for a good acoustic continues...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 21, 2012)

just get someone to file the fret down or do it yourself


----------



## Bevo (Jan 21, 2012)

Before you give it back ask the store if they can set it up to level the frets and only after that decide to return it.

I also picked up the very same guitar last week and find my action low yet the frets are fine.

One last thing, Taylors are know to be hard to hydrate, if they dry out the frets may lift or wood could shrink. If the store did not have good humidity control this will happen.
I keep mine in a hard case with a wet noodle type thing in it, the noodle dries every 3 days so you can imagine how much water it is absorbing.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 22, 2012)

The only option they gave me was that they could to a re-fret or return it.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 22, 2012)

That sucks, exchange it then.

Try Martins this time around, i was on the fence with that or my Taylor, they have some nice guitars.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 22, 2012)

Will do! I'm hoping to find something within my price range though.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure what your range is but i was shopping in the $1,000 range and found lots of great Martins. If you go with no electronics and no cut away its even cheaper.

Check out some Canadian guitars by Seagull or Simon Patrick, they are both made by Godin and are very solid well selling guitars up here. The prices are also really good and it would be something different for you down South.


----------



## Galius (Jan 23, 2012)

Ill sell you my USA made 314ce in a Taylor hardshell case for $1150 paypal gifted and shipped


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 26, 2012)

That sucks man. I have the 214CE and it is flawless. I love that guitar. Such a great instrument. Until I can afford a Rainsong, it's what I'm rolling with.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 26, 2012)

don't know what i prefer : the guitar or the house!!!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't given up on the brand or that model but I just have to start looking again. I'm hoping to get something similar in tone so I would think the first place to start is other Taylor guitars...


----------



## whisper (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice castle in the background


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got one of these babies; amazing guitar. Congrats!


----------



## Koop (Feb 6, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> I haven't given up on the brand or that model but I just have to start looking again. I'm hoping to get something similar in tone so I would think the first place to start is other Taylor guitars...



Look at Larrivee guitars (I have a NGD thread). Try and find one used, because they sell cheap, but the quality is definitely not cheap. I bought a used L-03R for $850. It has solid rosewood back and sides! Taylor doesn't offer that until you reach $2K.

The voicing is much different than Taylor's. People seem to just call them a mix of Martin and Taylor, which is believe is a good description. Taylor's are bright and snappy, while the Larrivee has more depth and detail without sounding dull, but still retains some brightness.

I'm primarily a fingerstyle player and don't strum often so my opinion may be worth nothing, but I still suggest you try one out and let your ears decide!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm looking into the Martin OMCPA4 and the Martin GPCPA4. I've played both and I'm leaning more towards the OMCPA4 but I'm looking at the specs and I can't tell what the difference is build-wise? Unintentionally, they also look like the Taylor and have the same tone woods.


----------



## Koop (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually, those martins have Solid Sapele back and sides. The Taylor has Sapele Laminate. I find the difference between Laminate and Solid to be that Solid sounds fuller, and has more bass.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 7, 2012)

Koop said:


> Actually, those martins have Solid Sapele back and sides. The Taylor has Sapele Laminate. I find the difference between Laminate and Solid to be that Solid sounds fuller, and has more bass.



I have to agree. That is exactly what I heard in comparison to the Taylor. The Martin was darker. I feel like the Martin is better at single notes and arpeggios but I like the brightness the Taylor has for chords. The clarity the Taylor has in chords is great but the Martin is good too.


----------

